# Accuracy: Ott Vs Ttf



## perffaith (Aug 27, 2012)

Can a OTT to shoot as accurately as a TTF?


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Of course it can.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Short answer is, Yes.
BUT, just like with TTF, there are many variables that can affect an individual's accuracy... such as how you hold the frame as to how the frame fits you and your style. Matching of ammo to pouch size and type to the appropriate bands to use for the ammo you'd like to use etc. etc...

Like for me, I prefer a TTF frame with 2.5 - 2.9 inches of fork interior, with approx. 2.65" being right on the sweet spot for the ammo, draw style and bandset types I like to use... whereas on an OTT frame using the same draw, ammo and bandset, I prefer a much narrower fork interior... something around the 1.5 inch mark.

Experimentation is the key to finding out what works best you Man!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes it can, as others have and will say.

Keep in mind though if plan on shooting both ways TTF or OTT you will have to adjust on how you shoot it, in order to be accurate. (The adjustsments are minor, but they are there)

LGD


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Yes it can, as others have and will say.
> 
> Keep in mind though if plan on shooting both ways TTF or OTT you will have to adjust on how you shoot it, in order to be accurate. (The adjustsments are minor, but they are there)
> 
> LGD


I started out shooting TTF, but after trying OTT... I never looked back


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Experimentation is the key to finding out what works best you Man!


Well said!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

mrpaint said:


> Yes it can, as others have and will say.
> 
> Keep in mind though if plan on shooting both ways TTF or OTT you will have to adjust on how you shoot it, in order to be accurate. (The adjustsments are minor, but they are there)
> 
> LGD


I started out shooting TTF, but after trying OTT... I never looked back
[/quote]

I started OTT then tried TTF and I go back and forth.. I dont discriminate when it comes to shooting slingshots









LGD


----------



## perffaith (Aug 27, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Short answer is, Yes.


Thanks for the detailed answer


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The answer, as Philly likes to say, is that it's not the arrow it's the Indian.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree, either method has the same THEORETICAL potential for accuracy. It's a question of finding what works for you. I'll add this observation, and invite others who get much better results than I do (I'm a pretty mediocre shot, myself) to agree or disagree as necessary.

I find that OTT slingshots seem to have more variability from one frame to another depending on tip shape, tie placement, fork angle, ect. All the things that make one fork different from another seem to have more of an effect on where the shot actually ends up going on a OTT fork, where as a TTF frame seems to be much less sensitive to this. I don't know if this is because of a difference in the way the pouch travels after release, or if it's because there seems to be less variability in the design of TTF slingshots that I have shot (meaning that all the TTF frames I've made or used had the forks parallel to each other and the sides rounded, where OTT can be angled or straight, rounded or squarish)?

But my observation is that I can switch from one OTT fork to another and the center of my groups will shift, even if the groups remain about the same size. where I don't see this if changing from one ttf fork or another. Neither seems to do anything to help me shrink the size of the groups themselves though. That however is a problem with technique, not equipment. Or to use Philly's metaphor, the problem there is with the Indian, which seems to apply equally well to my archery groups. Oh well.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

for me TTF becouse no handslaps or a lot more less ;-)


----------

